# Casa Fear Haunt 2015



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

Zombie Themed yard haunt


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow oh Wow! So many great unique scenes. I think my fave is the guy with the shovel subduing the reluctant corpse


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Amazing! Your animations are great. I also loved the shovel guy. The arm on the ground with the fingers moving was hilarious. Awesome detail and everything was really well thought out. Really enjoyed seeing this!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've got quite the array of unique animations.


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

That is the most amazing and active yard I have seen! Very well played! 
Great inspiration! What methods are used to animate the props? Air, motors, magic, all of the above?


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic animations.


----------



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

All animations are done with pneumatics


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome pneumatics.


----------



## Brucifer13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Truly incredible animatronics! Great lighting as well. Best zombie haunt I've ever seen. Outstanding job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa! Love the props! I like the detailing and the movements of the props. My two favs are the one with the shovel chopping at the squirming wrapped prop, and the zombie (or is it? lol) eating the other prop. Very cool haunt!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow!! How many years did it take to acquire/build all those? I love the whirling bride and groom.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, lots of great animated props. I like the very random seeming pattern for the kicking legs in the doghouse.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

That was darned impressive! Great work! Personal favorites are the zombie eating the other guy, as both moved, and the kicking legs from the dog house!


----------

